# libjpeg.so.11 Bug



## Manos-Sx (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! i 've got a problem and hope you can help 
Thats the error i have and need to fix cause this libjpeg.so.11 is needed by many applications.

```
Cannot load library /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/konq_aboutpage.so: (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.11: version LIBJPEG_7.0 required by /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkhtml.so.7 not found)
```

I have update my tree with csup and i am using regular pkgdb.
I use freebsd 8.0 Release with the last kde4 updated with portmanager.
I have read this 
	
	



```
20090719:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  The IJG jpeg library has been updated to version 7.0.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:

	portmaster -r jpeg-

  Or, if you would prefer a more gradual approach:

	portmaster -w jpeg- (Check the man page for more information)

  If you use portupgrade:

	portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg
```
and did update to jpeg but without fixing the bug...
Before i did jpeg update libjpeg.so.11 was mising so i tried the ln -s solution but nothing.... after that i deleted the symlink so.11 so i can get the one from update.
Now i have both files (libjpeg.so.11 & libjpeg.so.10) added by the updated but i have steel the same bug.
Anyone can help? i have read the forums about this but without solution for me.
Thanks


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

What is the version of the installed jpeg package?
`$ pkg_version -vs jpeg`

I am running current with jpeg-8_3 and the libjpeg.so.11 file exists normally


----------



## Manos-Sx (Jun 8, 2010)

```
jpeg-8_2                            =   up-to-date with port
linux-f10-jpeg-6b                   =   up-to-date with port
openjpeg-1.3_2                      =   up-to-date with port
```

why i have 8_2 ? i just update it with: `portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg`


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

give me 2 minutes to check out if the stable branch has 8_3 too.
Which one are you running? CURRENT or STABLE?

EDIT: 
With the latest ports.tar.gz that i downloaded from ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/ports-stable, the portversion should be 3.
Why don't you try updating your ports tree?


----------



## Manos-Sx (Jun 8, 2010)

```
[root@ ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD .home 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed May 26 05:45:12 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thanks for the help


----------



## zeiz (Jun 8, 2010)

From what you've posted it looks like *LIBJPEG_7.0* is missing rather than /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.11
I don't have *portmanager* here, how did you upgrade JPEG?


----------



## Manos-Sx (Jun 8, 2010)

`portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg`


----------



## zeiz (Jun 8, 2010)

You updated your port tree with *csup*.
Can you show us your supfile?


----------



## Manos-Sx (Jun 8, 2010)

I did again csup and now am doing `portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg` once again to see if they are any updates bacause i have 8_2 and some people have 8_3. i'll post my supfile when this thing is done.
Thanks zeiz


----------



## Manos-Sx (Jun 9, 2010)

ports-supfile

```
# $FreeBSD: src/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile,v 1.38.10.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-current ports collection.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#	cvsup ports-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#	cvsup -g -L 2 ports-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=cvsup.gr.FreeBSD.org
#		This specifies the server host which will supply the
#		file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#		mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#		http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
#		You can	override this setting on the command line
#		with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#		This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#		about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#		A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#		/var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#		command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/usr
#		This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#		setting of "/usr" will place all of the files requested
#		in "/usr/ports" (e.g., "/usr/ports/devel", "/usr/ports/lang").
#		The prefix directory must exist in order to run CVSup.

# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=cvsup.gr.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Ports Collection.
#
# The easiest way to get the ports tree is to use the "ports-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "ports-*"
# collections,
ports-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "ports-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "ports-all" above.
#
# Be sure to ALWAYS cvsup the ports-base collection if you use any of the
# other individual collections below. ports-base is a mandatory collection
# for the ports collection, and your ports may not build correctly if it
# is not kept up to date.
#ports-base
#ports-accessibility
#ports-arabic
#ports-archivers
#ports-astro
#ports-audio
#ports-benchmarks
#ports-biology
#ports-cad
#ports-chinese
#ports-comms
#ports-converters
#ports-databases
#ports-deskutils
#ports-devel
#ports-dns
#ports-editors
#ports-emulators
#ports-finance
#ports-french
#ports-ftp
#ports-games
#ports-german
#ports-graphics
#ports-hebrew
#ports-hungarian
#ports-irc
#ports-japanese
#ports-java
#ports-korean
#ports-lang
#ports-mail
#ports-math
#ports-mbone
#ports-misc
#ports-multimedia
#ports-net
#ports-net-im
#ports-net-mgmt
#ports-net-p2p
#ports-news
#ports-palm
#ports-polish
#ports-ports-mgmt
#ports-portuguese
#ports-print
#ports-russian
#ports-science
#ports-security
#ports-shells
#ports-sysutils
#ports-textproc
#ports-ukrainian
#ports-vietnamese
#ports-www
#ports-x11
#ports-x11-clocks
#ports-x11-drivers
#ports-x11-fm
#ports-x11-fonts
#ports-x11-servers
#ports-x11-themes
#ports-x11-toolkits
#ports-x11-wm
```


```
[root@ ~]# pkg_version -vs jpeg
jpeg-8_3                            =   up-to-date with port
linux-f10-jpeg-6b                   =   up-to-date with port
openjpeg-1.3_2                      =   up-to-date with port
```

I csup again and upgrade the jpeg again but steel the same bug...


----------



## zeiz (Jun 9, 2010)

You wrote that you have both libjpeg.so.11 and libjpeg.so.10 after update.
Where they are located? If libjpeg.so.11 is located as /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so.11 I can suspect only that it wasn't build with LIBJPEG_7.0 for some reasons.
I would try to run
`# portsclean -CD` (this will clean up all the unreferenced (not installed) distfiles in /usr/ports/distfiles folder!), delete libjpeg.so.11 and then reinstall only graphics/jpeg.


----------

